# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  Gdje su lijekovi najjeftiniji?

## Leva

Drage saborke treba mi vasa pomoc kako bih pronasla gdje su lijekovi najjeftiniji. Nije bitno da li se radi o Hrvatskoj, Mađarskoj, Sloveniji, Austiji ili Italiji. Dakle, ako ste kupovale boce ili imate saznanje o cijenama istih molim vas pomagajte. Ja sam u postupku u drugom mjesecu i nemam bas previse vremena za odugovlacenje. Moj MPO ljekar je jako nagodan i sama mogu izabrati izmedju Decapeptila i Suprefacta, Menopura ili Merionala. Ako imate kakav savjet vezan za odabir lijekova slobodno pisite.
Unaprijed zahvalna Leva  :Smile:

----------


## jo1974

mađarska tri puta jeftinije nego kod nas u hr kombinacija suprefact i merionale ,suprefact-210kn,merional -47kn po kom.jeftinije te izađe ako kupiš komplet od 10 kom uštediš nekih 200kn,nadam se da sam ti pomogla,inače sam ja zadnje nabavljala u siklosu krajem 10-og mjeseca prošle godine, ako si iz slavonije dam ti i br.telefona pozz i sretno

----------


## Leva

Jo obavezno salji broj tel. i ime apoteke (ako forumska pravila dozvoljavaju ili na pp mada jos nisam otkrila kako funkcionisu  :Embarassed: ). Ja sam iz BiH i bez obzira na to mi se isplati otici, kod nas je Merional 101 Kn. Da li moram ranije zvati da narucim boce i da li mi treba recept? Hvala puno na informacijama  :Smile:

----------


## Kraljica998

Jo1974 i mene zanima isto! Piši!  :Smile:

----------


## jo1974

leva poslala sam ti na pp nadam se da si skužila kako pročitati pp  :Smile: 

kraljica i tebi isto na pp neznam jeli smijem javno tako je bolje na pp pozz

----------


## Leva

Procitala pp. Bravo ja  :Very Happy: 
Znas li koliko tamo kosta Menopur, Decapeptil i Utrici (neko rece da su i oni jeftiniji u Madjarskoj).
Iskreno da vam kazem dvoumim se izmedju Suprefacta i Decapeptila jer mi cure kazu da je Decapaptil mnogo jednostavniji za upotrebu a onda opet ne znam da li je to pojednostavljivanje vrijedno nekih 400 kn razlike  :Confused:  Sta vi mislite?

----------


## dani39

ima li netko informaciju kolika je cijena gonala u mađarskoj?

----------


## Kraljica998

Jo1974, hvala na pp!  :Smile:

----------


## Leva

*Dani 39* na temi kupovina lijekova u Madjarskoj sam procitala da su zene pisale da su Gonali ili iste cijene ili malo skuplji i da se ne isplati ici. Evo ti linkic, mozda pomogne http://forum.roda.hr/threads/27355-K...kova-Mađarska

----------


## Maja Lena

Evo i ja sam u fazi nabave lijekova jer oko 20.1. počinjem sa stimulacijom. Ja idem po Merionale u Mađarsku u Nagykanizsu (nadam se da sam dobro napisala). Ako sam dobro razumijela gospođu u apoteci Merional tamo dođe 7€. Po gonale idem u Sloveniju - kod nas su najjeftiniji 190 kn u Ljekarni Filipović, a u Sloveniji u Ormožu sam našla gonale po 23€ što je cca 170 kuna. Cetrotide su u Sloveniji 40€ što je opet jeftinije nego kod nas.
U Mađarsku ću sljedeći vikend  pa ti mogu onda napisati detalje ako neće biti kasno. A ako hoćeš napiši mi točno koji te lijekovi zanimaju pa mogu i pitati.

----------


## Leva

Dobila sam protokol i sada moram ganjati Decapeptil i Fostimon... Da li je neka od vas kupovala Fostimon i da li zna koliko on kosta? Cula sam da je u Italiji 10 eura samo ne znam gdje da trazim  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## misur

Fostimon imaš u Mađarskoj, mislim da je 10 kom 1000 kn (35 000 forinti), samo moraš naručiti dan-dva ranije i doći s receptom, sretno!

----------


## darcy

Cimerica mi je u rodilištu rekla da se u Srbiji može svaki lijek kupiti bez recepta, čak i antibiotik i da su lijekovi općenito puno jeftiniji nego kod nas. Sretno!

----------


## Leva

Fostimon sam kupila u Italiji po cijeni od 15 eura po komadu.

----------


## duca73

molim pomoć!

    Ćao djevojke,
    pronašla sam ovaj forum,jer me takođe interesuje gdje mogu po najpovoljnijoj cijeni nabaviti decapeptyl i menopur(ili gonal-F) pošto sam u postupku IVF krajem marta, znači trebaju mi već u februaru. Ja sam iz BIH, kod nas je to užasno skupo, vidjela sa na forumu da se spominje Mađarska??? Može li mi neko pobliže reći kojem se gradu radi i kako da kontaktiram apoteku?
    Hvala unaprijed

----------


## bugaboo

Info za one kojima treba: u ljekarni Filipovic na Zagorskoj cijena Gonal F-a 190 kn, Decapeptyl 52 kn, i to za gotovinu.

----------


## olea77

Pozdrav svima,
jel netko zna cijenu za Puregon 50?

----------


## linalena

decapeptyl 3,75       958,20        to je jedna injekcija koja traje 4 tjedna
gonal                       247
menopur                   1563,8 (1495,81)      pa kaj je menopur toliko skuplji od gonala
ovitrelle                     299,2(263,29)
brevactide                 429,6
fraxiparine0,3            169
 

polovicom siječnja počinjem s praškim dugim protokolom pa se uokolo raspitujem za lijekove

ovo gore je cjenik iz jedne ljekarne gdje znam curu
jel ima tko cijenik drugih ljekarni???
ja uopće nemam ideju kako to tražiti, zvati i pitati, mail, ufff

----------


## tuzna

ja znam smao d aje Filipovic za Gonale najjeftiniji. jeftiniji nego slovenci,ako se dobro sjecam.
merional defintivno najjeftiniji u mađarskoj. 
raspitivala sam se po Srbiji, i kod njih je  Menopur nršto vise od 20e, gonal vise od 30 e.

----------


## ivica_k

linalena, decapeptyl 3,75 u ljekarni filipović u zagorskoj košta 890 kn
menopur 139 kn kom

----------


## Kadauna

e danas saznala da su Cetrotidi u ljekarni FIlipović u ZG 317 Kuna/kom

----------


## amyx

*linalena* ova cijena za menopur ti je cijena pakiranja od 10 komada a gonal koji si navela je cijena po komadu. Decapeptyl je isto cijena pakiranja od mislim 28 komada

----------


## milivoj73

linalena...gonal f pen smo platili oko 220 kn po jedinici u PFC...
duca 73 generacijo  :Smile:  
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/59683-l...ma%C4%91arskoj
ajd malo pronjuškaj po ovom pdfu, mislim da ima sve napisano...

----------


## Ginger

ima li kakva friška info gdje je najjefitniji gonal?
i zar nema ljekarne filipović u zagorskoj više?
ja gledala na njihovim stranicama, imaju navedene 4 lokacije, al nema zagorske  :Confused:

----------


## snupi

i Slovenija nije loša opcija  još dobiješ  i povrat poreza za njih!

----------


## Ginger

a kako preko granice s tim?  :scared:  
da mi ne bi to još oduzeli i kaj ti ja znam....
i zar ne rade automatski prijavu sa slovenske na našu granicu ako je više od 500 eur u pitanju?

----------


## tetadoktor

Ginger, ljekarna Filipović nije nigdje pobjegla...  :Laughing: 

ne želim da zvuči kao reklama, i neka admini brišu ako treba, evo broja telefona 01/3692-100

----------


## snupi

Ovak dok sam ja kupovala a to je bilo lani  prijavila sam da sam kupila ljekove koji mi trebaju za podpomognutu  i da tih ljekova nema kod nas. A imala sam gonal u penu i  DECAPEPTYL . Prvo su mi ga potvrdili u ljekarni a onda na carini i nitko nije  pravio nikakve probleme. To je na graničnom prelazu Ormož. Mislim da  bi trebale nazvati  carinu koju vam je najbliže , znam da vi iz Zga idete na Brežice  i pitati kak sad je stanje sa tim

----------


## snupi

Inace meni su ljekovi kostali nekih 4000 kn dok sam bila u MBu na mpo.

----------


## tetadoktor

i još nešto, mi smo išli u Mađarsku po merionale, pa smo tetu u ljekarni zamolili da nam napravi 2 računa za slučaj ako bi na carini šta pitali

ali nas na carini nitko nije niti pogledao

----------


## snupi

tetadoktor u kojoj ljekarni ste u mađarskoj bili u kojem gradu?

----------


## Ginger

Thnx cure

Tetadoktor na njihovoj stranici nema lokacije u zagorskoj
Al drago mi je da nije nestala  :Smile: 

Snupi, cekaj, ti si prijavila i na nasoj granici ili samo slovenskoj?
Ja bi samo na slovenskoj

----------


## tetadoktor

bili smo u Nagykanizsi,  Király Gyógyszertár [kiralygyogyszertar@chello.hu]  ja sam pisala mail i naručila i za par dana došča po njih. evo ti i broj telefona +3693536620

žena koja priča hrvatski zove se Erika

http://www.kiraly-gyogyszertar.hu/

----------


## snupi

na slovenskoj za povrat poreza a  na hrvatskoj i rekla sam da idemo na podpomognutu i onda je carinik samo mahuno rukom!

----------


## Runa

snupi dobro kaže. ja sam bila u studenom 2012. u Mb. Uzeli lijekove za nekih 700 evra, to su nam ovjerili u apoteci i to dali na 2 računa jer ne smiju biti veći od 500 eura (a to i oni u apoteci znaju pa automatski to tak i rade). Pokazali i ovjerili ih na slovenskoj granici, a na hrvatskoj nismo ništa ni komentirali i nitko nas ništa nije pitao. Vraćali smo se na Macelj.

----------


## LOTTOS

Ja gonale placala po 200 kn za kes, sad neznam kakva je to cijena, uvijek tam uzimam, ljekarna kuharic, a. Zaje 61. Zgb

----------


## Ginger

A kak je cijena za kartice?
I kak je cijena u drugim ljekarnama?

----------


## tetadoktor

mislim da je cijena za kartice oko 10 do 20 kuna skuplja po komadu, ali nisam sasvim sigurna

za druge ljekarne ne znam

----------


## LOTTOS

Gonal na karticu 232,00 kn.
Brevactide 1500 na karticu 94.00 kn.
Utrogestan  41.50 kn.
Decapeptyl za karticu 60.00 kn.
Estrofem  47.00 kn.

Evo curke to sam ja koristila u svojim postupcima, na neke imate popust za gotovinu

----------


## Ginger

:Shock:  32 kn više za katicu??!!!
kaj su oni normalni?
pa toliko posto im ne uzimaju za transakciju pos-om, ni približno toliko

moram se raspitati u drugim ljekarnama
ja našla svoj račun iz 2010.g., al se ne sjećam kak sam plaćala, bilo je 208 kn za gonal
ljekarna filipović

thnx na info

----------


## Boxica

> bili smo u Nagykanizsi,  Király Gyógyszertár [kiralygyogyszertar@chello.hu]  ja sam pisala mail i naručila i za par dana došča po njih. evo ti i broj telefona +3693536620
> 
> žena koja priča hrvatski zove se Erika
> 
> http://www.kiraly-gyogyszertar.hu/



mail si pisala na engleskom ili hrvatskom?

----------


## Vrci

> 32 kn više za katicu??!!!
> kaj su oni normalni?
> pa toliko posto im ne uzimaju za transakciju pos-om, ni približno toliko


Ne, to na karticu je puna cijena. Za gotovinu računaju 10% popusta. Mislim da popust daju na još nešto, ali ne mogu se sjetiti

----------


## tetadoktor

> mail si pisala na engleskom ili hrvatskom?



sve na hrvatskom

----------


## Ginger

> Ne, to na karticu je puna cijena. Za gotovinu računaju 10% popusta. Mislim da popust daju na još nešto, ali ne mogu se sjetiti


aha
al svejedno, ne ribnu ih kartičari toliko za plaćanje karticama

sve mi se čini da ću ja u slo
samo me frka preko granice....

----------


## Vrci

I ja bih isto do Slo,blizu sam. Al takoder me malo frka

----------


## Vivach

I ja sam kupila lijekove u SLO, nisam napravila obrazac za povrat poreza jer me bilo strah naše carine (nažalost imala sam lijekove vrijednosti cca 1500 eura), a svejedno sam i bez povrata prošla nešto jeftinije nego kod nas. 
Gonal PEN 900 IU (to je u biti kao 12 pojedinačnih doza) sam platila 330 €, kutija s 10 menopura je bila 164 €, za cetrotide nisam sigurna, ali mislim da su bili 36€. 
Mene sada zanima da li znate da li se u HR ili SLO mogu kupiti menopuri pojedinačno? Od prošlog postupka su mi ostala 4 komada, a kako mi novi postupak ostaje s istim protokolom najvjerojatnije će mi trebati max. još 2-3  menopura pa mi se zbog toga ne da kupovati cijela kutija.

----------


## Ginger

Zna li netko koliko je puregon pen u slo?

----------


## tetadoktor

> I ja sam kupila lijekove u SLO, nisam napravila obrazac za povrat poreza jer me bilo strah naše carine (nažalost imala sam lijekove vrijednosti cca 1500 eura), a svejedno sam i bez povrata prošla nešto jeftinije nego kod nas. 
> Gonal PEN 900 IU (to je u biti kao 12 pojedinačnih doza) sam platila 330 €, kutija s 10 menopura je bila 164 €, za cetrotide nisam sigurna, ali mislim da su bili 36€. 
> Mene sada zanima da li znate da li se u HR ili SLO mogu kupiti menopuri pojedinačno? Od prošlog postupka su mi ostala 4 komada, a kako mi novi postupak ostaje s istim protokolom najvjerojatnije će mi trebati max. još 2-3  menopura pa mi se zbog toga ne da kupovati cijela kutija.


možeš u ljekarni Filipović na Zagorskoj cesti (sori admini)

----------


## Žbunj

Molim vas za informaciju.
Merional jeste jednako Menopur?

----------


## Ginger

> Zna li netko koliko je puregon pen u slo?


ja ponavaljam pitanje
zna li tko?

Zbunj, mislim da da
al nisam nikad koristila pa nisam sigurna, nek se javi netko tko zna više...

----------


## Konfuzija

Ginger, a da nazoveš neku ljekarnu tamo? Cure su spominjale Brežice i Ormož.

----------


## snupi

da li je hitno to sa puregonom, mogu nazvati ljekarnu u Ormožu popodne i  pitati?Kaj treba pitati sve  vezano za njih o njima ne znam puno jer nisam koristila!

----------


## Ginger

ma ja ne kužem slovenski, al stvarno  :Laughing: 

zanima me cijena puregon pena
snupi, bila bih ti zahvalna

nešto kalkuliram gonali ili puregon, a moram odlučiti do sutra...

----------


## tetadoktor

[B]snupi[\B], kad obavis razgovor, budi srce i napisi ovdje za info svima cijene i puregona i gonala i procedure u SLO

 :Kiss:

----------


## snupi

moze javim vam sutra stanje i kaj su rekle!

----------


## snupi

Ginger ni ja slovenski nismo na ti mozes govoriti hrvatski jer  su ionak tak za juge u skolama ucili srpsko-hrvatski!

----------


## snupi

cijene lijekova u Sloveniji:

Puregon:
U Ormožu nemaju.
U Brežicama 300 int.jedinica košta 170 eura , a 900 i.j. 207 €

Dekapeptil
Nema ni u Ormožu ni u Brežicama

Gonal F
U Ormožu 450 i.j. 158 € , 75 i.j košta 28,35 € a 900 i.j košta 312 €

Menopur
U Ormožu 10 komada 187,40 €

Ovitrelle štoperica 
U Ormožu jedna košta 19,23 €

Diferelin 
0,1 mg košta 35€ . a 11 mg košta 292 € (U Brežicama , u Ormožu nemaju)

----------


## tetadoktor

bravo snupi!!!

hvala u ime svih cura  :Kiss:

----------


## snupi

Brojevi ljekarna:
 ODPIRALNI ČAS
Od ponedeljka do petka 	07:00 - 19:00
Dežurstvo 	19:00 - 21:00
Sobota 	07:00 - 13:00
Sobota dežurstvo 	13:00 - 21:00
Nedelja in prazniki dežurstvo 	09:00 - 13:00


Černelčeva cesta 8, 8250 Brežice
Tel: (07) 499 47 35
Fax: (07) 499 47 37
E-pošta: lekarna.brezice@siol.net

Vodja: Božena Omerzel, mag. farm.



 LEKARNA ORMOŽ

Ptujska cesta 25, 2270 Ormož 



Ptujska cesta 25, 2270 Ormož
Trenutno odprto , PON-PET • 07:30-19:00

----------


## tetadoktor

snupi, ti si totalni zakon od žene!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## snupi

hvala ti ovo mi je veliki kompiment!

----------


## tetadoktor

:Love:  snupi

----------


## Ginger

snupi, moj naklon
fala ti do neba

----------


## Ginger

evo, ako nekome pomogne, ljekarna filipović
puregon pen - 900 i.j. - 2.620 kn
puregon pen - 300 i.j. - 949 kn
cetrotide - 332 kn za kartice i 323 za gotovinu

razlika u odnosu na sloveniju  :Shock:

----------


## mia74

Cure,kakva je procedura u Brezicama?
Da li se ljekovi moraju naruciti,treba li se ostavit kapara i da li se mora platiti u cashu?
Daklem sva iskustva nedavne kupnje su pozeljna :Grin:

----------


## Ginger

mm bio danas i narucio
lijekovi dolaze u petak
placa se u cashu i traze da se ostavi kapara
al ne znam koja ljekarna

----------


## leeloo77

Bok svima!  Planiram u Brežice po lijekove za postupak. Trebam kupiti menopure i najmanje 22 gonala 75 iu. Vidim da ste pisale da ima gonala od 900 iu pa ne znam mogu li uzeti to. Inace mi je ovo prvi postupak sa gonalima pa ne znam uopće kako taj lijek izgleda ...ako sam dobro shvatila već je sve u šprici ?  Kako onda s tim od 900 iu...ima više ampulica unutra ili ...kako dozirati ?  To bi mi definitivno bilo jeftinije pa ako je izvedivo...

----------


## snupi

lkaj si koristila do sad gonali su isti ko menopuri , samo kaj i gonale imas koje mjesas i one u penu!

----------


## leeloo77

ok. pitati cu u apoteci

----------


## snupi

budu ti  sve objanile , nemas straha. Barem su takve bile  dok sam zvala za cijene! Ja dok sam kupovala u Ormožu rastrgnule su se i jos sad dobila i mali frižiderićta injekcije.

----------


## leeloo77

Evo upravo sam pričala s apotekom iz Brežica (crnelceva ulica). Rekla je gđa koja tamo radi da koliko ona zna da je gonal 900 iu jedna šprica iz koje si ti daš dozu koja ti treba a ostalo pospremiš za sutra,prekosutra itd. Nije mi samo jasno da li se može to stisnuti tako da precizno da slučajno ne apliciraš previše? Jesi i ti koristila takvo pakiranje gonala?   E da, i  meni je rekla da sve plaćam kod naručivanja pa si moram sve lijepo zbrojati da uzmem dovoljno love ..

----------


## leeloo77

evo našla sam na netu kako se to radi..što bi mi bez jubitua     :Smile:

----------


## snupi

ja sam platila kod preuzimanja samo i reci točno koliko budes toga trebala, ja sam gonale imala u penu , skuplja varijanta ali se barem sam se mogla sama piknuti ,  jos sam imala i dekapeptile to me pikala frendica , jer moj muz  ne moze vidjeti iglu i krv!

----------


## snupi

sretno  i nek bude  zadnji i dobitni put!

----------


## snupi

i traži obrazac za povrat poreza!

----------


## leeloo77

hvala snupi. definitivno tražim obrazac za povrat ...došla sam do iznosa od  cca 7700 kn a već sam 1000 potrošila...pa bar da mi se dio vrati.  uf .   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Ginger

> lkaj si koristila do sad gonali su isti ko menopuri , samo kaj i gonale imas koje mjesas i one u penu!


Draga, nisu isti
Gonali su cisti fsh
A menopuri fsh+lh

----------


## snupi

mislila sam na slicnost injekcija za pikanje!

----------


## Ginger

> mislila sam na slicnost injekcija za pikanje!


 :Laughing:  sad mi jasnije

----------


## spodoba

ja sam lijekove nabavljala u ljekarni 'kuharic' (to je onda apoteka kod lucingera) i bas sam bila zabezeknuta da je rok trajanja suprefactu - kupljen prosle godine srpnju izasao vec u 9/2012!! gonali kupljeni u isto doba prosle godine imaju rok trajanja do 10/2013. ja sam tada kupila ljekove u okviru pripreme za postupak koji sam morala odgoditi.
mislim, ok su jos, ali obicno lijekovi za stimulaciju koje sam do sada kupovala imaju rok trajanja barem dvije godine od dana kupnje. 
malo sam off, ali sam htjela skrenuti paznju na to..

----------


## Vrci

Da li femara ide na recept i koliko se placa? Nasla sam 3 god stare informacije da je kutija od 30 tableta 950 kn. Meni ih treba 10. Savjet?

----------


## Vrci

Ljekarna brezice, femara 22,70 eura

----------


## perica

Cure, nova sam u vašem društvu, iako imam utakmica u nogama. Čitam i nikako da pročitam kako s lijekovima iz Slovenije preko granice? Po osobi možete unijeti 1000 kn. Ako idemo nas dvoje, ne možemo kupit niti cijeli gonal pen od 900 jer je to preko 2000 kn. Sve ostalo je švercanje. Je li ja to dobro zbrajam ili sam luda?

----------


## smarija

cure molila bih vas za pomoc,da li je neko od vas koristio estrofen tablete od 2mg u zadnje vrijeme i ako neko zna ima li ga u Hrvatskoj kupiti.Ja sam iz Bosne i kod nas ih nema,nema ih u nabavaci a hitno mi trebaju te tablete.

----------


## snupi

*smarija* ja idem do grada pa cu ti pitati koliko to kosta, ako ima kako da ti posaljem?[B] Perice ne znam kak je sad sistem ali ja prije  tri godine nisam imala nikakvih problema sto se tice granice i prenašanja lijekova!

----------


## Vrci

Pa ima normalno kod nas estrofem 2mg. Ja sam uvijek taj koristila, i u svakoj ljekarni ih je bilo

E što se tiče ljekarne Brežice, rekli su mi da za Femaru trebam recept...pretpostavljam da je tako i za gonale ili? Da li prihvaćaju da im ostavim kopiju povijesti bolesti, i protokol iz kojeg se vidi koji trebam lijek?

----------


## smarija

Snupi hvala ti  na odgovoru ,evo uspjela sam ih naci u Novoj Gradisci bezveze nazovem ljekarnu i teta kaze da ih ima i ostavice mi dve kutije.Nije to ni toliko daleko od Banja Luke nekih 100km.  :Love: 
Vrci i na nekom sajtu sam na nasla da jedino rade isporuku za Hrvatsku,u Srbiji i Bosni ih nema u nabavci zadnjih godinu dana,zbog cega pojma nemam

----------


## snupi

nije problem recept,  treba samo onaj crno bijeli, nego ne znam kak je sad sistem sa carinom!

----------


## Vrci

Koji crno-bijeli? Jel to za sloveniju isto?
Meni to ne moze privatnik dati... na temelju cega onda mogu u slo kupiti?

----------


## Vrci

Joj znam na sto si mislila. Svejedno to nemam,od svoje mpo sam u povijesti bolesti dobila sto trebam uzimati. Na temelju toga mi je do sad soc gin sve pisala.
Ne znam kako ce biti s femarom,ali ako ne mogu dati idem probati s tim papirima u Brezice

----------


## snupi

Veci  za kad trebas tu Femaru , zvat cu ljekarnu i pitati kak je procedura sto se tice nje?

----------


## Vrci

Za neka 3 tjedna... meni su na mail javili da je ima i da treba recept. Ali kad sam pitala jel moze bilo sto drugo od dr onda mi vise nisu odgovorili

Ili me nisu razumjeli  :Very Happy:

----------


## snupi

ako treba zvat cu nema problema, samo mi javi kaj sve budes trebala  i koje doze da znam tocno pitati!

----------


## maca papucarica

*Vrci* odnedavno na trzistu postoji lijek Letrilan od Belupa, djelatna tvar je letrozolum 2,5 mg kao i kod Femare.
Ne znam za sto je registriran, ali mozda da probas vidjeti sa soc ginekologom jel mu moguce izdati ti recept za taj lijek.
I inace da provjeris mozes li kupiti Letrilan, navodno je znatno jeftiniji od Femare...

----------


## Vrci

Snupi, ajd ako ti nije problem,trebam 10 tableta femare. Samo to.

Maca,hvala na info,idem googlati  :Smile:

----------


## snupi

zovem sutra pa cu pitati!

----------


## Vrci

Jesi mozda sto saznala?

----------


## snupi

*vrci* poslala sam mail u Brežice u Ormožu nemaju!

----------


## Vrci

Mene su Brezice s drugim mailom ignorirali. Samo sam dobila odg da je femara 22,71 euro i da je imaju i da treba recept.
Kad sam pitala za bez recepta,a na temelju povijesti bolesti i protokola,sad me vise ne razumiju :D

----------


## snupi

onda ti budem zvala  popodne pa ti javim!

----------


## boss

cure  posto ubrzo idem u sloveniju na konsultacije u sklopu kojih cu i dobiti shemu pa planiram kupiti usput i lijekove pa me zanima kakva je procedura prelaska granice sa lijekovima koje nartavno moram prijaviti .

----------


## Vrci

> onda ti budem zvala  popodne pa ti javim!


Hvala,srce si  :Smile: 
Dode mi da se utrpam u auto i odem na blef...

----------


## LEA.st

> Da li femara ide na recept i koliko se placa? Nasla sam 3 god stare informacije da je kutija od 30 tableta 950 kn. Meni ih treba 10. Savjet?


Femari je i dalje cijena 950 kn / 30 komada u kutiji. Pitala sam za LETRILAN, 525 kn, isto 30 komada. Sa više strana potvrđeno da je isti lijek, a koristi ga i CITO. Na splitskoj temi, forumašica je pisala da će za 15-ak dana Femari bit snižena cijena. I mene zanima kako to ide u Sloveniji, treba li recept, šalju li poštom ..... Ako šta saznaš, javi! Ako je kome usput, i može se kupit, bilježim se....  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Lea,hvala na info za letrilan. Kad dobijem info za sloveniju,ja definitivno idem tamo ako necu dobiti na recept kod nas (onda se ne placa,ak socijalac da recept jel da?). Naravno,ako Slovenci daju  :Smile: 

Kad tebi trebaju?

----------


## maca papucarica

A jeste li kad probale na Forumu udruge Beta pdf Daruj-kupuj-prodaj?
Ja sam svojedobno znala tamo nac (1 ili 2 x sam kupila, nemam neugodnih iskustava), a vidim da je i sad aktivan oglas 10 kom Femare za 150 kn...

----------


## Vrci

To ću pogledati ako drugo ne uspijem, hvala.

Zapravo bih najradije da ili dobijem od soc gin (je li to kome uspjelo uopće?) ili iz Slovenije, pa da višak podijelim...

----------


## snupi

Vrci nisam stigla , a kaj tebi treba i recept, ako da probat cu ti ga ja nabaviti ali mi u inbox napisi svoje podatke, ako dođes u subotu na trg pa ti ga dofuram!

----------


## Vrci

Nazalost nema me u subotu, nisam u hrvatskoj,bas se pogodilo  :Sad: 
A nista, otici cu u brezice ako nista ne postignem kod socijalke, pa cu vidjet na licu mjesta

----------


## LEA.st

> Lea,hvala na info za letrilan. Kad dobijem info za sloveniju,ja definitivno idem tamo ako necu dobiti na recept kod nas (onda se ne placa,ak socijalac da recept jel da?). Naravno,ako Slovenci daju 
> 
> Kad tebi trebaju?


I mene zanima to sa receptima. Zadnje vrijeme znam više cura koje su dobile na crveni recept, bez plaćanja. Odavno sam čula, a tako je kod moje ginekologice, na recept ide samo za onkološke pacijente. Dobijem bijeli recept i kupim u ljekarni. Bez bijelog recepta ne može. E sad, kako neki daju, a neki ne, ni ja ne shvaćam.
Nadam se da će mi trebat krajem 5.mjeseca.

----------


## Vrci

Moja gin je bila na go. Pitala sam sestru iz druge smjene,usput,jel daju femaru na recept. Kaze uobicajeno ide klomifen,a ne zna kako u mom slucaju.
Al ako ne ide na besplatni recept,mozda daju onaj da sama platim. Ili daju Letrilan.

Ali najvise me zanimaju Slovenci. Kako kod njih ide, cak ne samo za femaru,nego i npr za gonale. Luci je vecinom skrabao svoje recepte,nekad samo rekao "kupite xy gonala". Betaplus samo napise u povijest bolesti. I sto sad?

Onda si ti poslije mene,stignemo se dogovoriti  :Smile:

----------


## LEA.st

Ne znam kako ide sa receptom za Letrilan, bijeli mora bit, za crveni ne znam može li.  I mene zanimaju Slovenci, nikad nisam imala nekoga da je to ispitao do kraja. Ako šta otkriješ (i uspiješ kupit), može bilo kakva kombinacija.  :Smile:

----------


## snupi

eto zvala sam Brezice ljekarnu stanje je ovakvo Femara 30 komada kosta 22.56  bio recept  crveni , plavi  ili žuti cijena je ista!

----------


## Vrci

Znaci nekakav recept trebam. Ok,hvala  :Smile:

----------


## snupi

da moze biti bilo kakav cijena je ista ali ti treba recept!

----------


## Ginger

mi smo kupovali u sloveniji
moraš imati recept
ja sam ga dobila od dr.R. (i u Viliu i u Betaplusu)

----------


## Vrci

Hvala svima. U pon ili ut idem do soc gin. Ako ona ne da recept na hzzo,trazit cu ju obican,da ja platim.
Ako ne da,nek mi ga pisu u betaplusu

----------


## m2b

Cure, imam li pravo na lijekove na recept ako idem van države (privatno) na iVF?

Zna li netko koliko košta 1 amp. Menopura a koliko 1 amp. Cetrotida? Bar otprilike.

----------


## amazonka

Ako na postupak ideš vani ili privatno, tada lijekove kupuješ sama o svom trošku (dakle, ne na recept preko HZZO-a). Cijena Menopura je od 150 kuna, a Cetrotide čak i više. Možda da se raspitaš po ljekarnama jer cijene mogu varirati.

----------


## m2b

hvala na brzom odgovoru!  :Smile:

----------


## tetadoktor

[QUOTE=m2b;2400246]Cure, imam li pravo na lijekove na recept ako idem van države (privatno) na iVF?

Zna li netko koliko košta 1 amp. Menopura a koliko 1 amp. Cetrotida? Bar otprilike.[/QUOT

menopur je 150 kuna, cetrotide 323. ako uskoro ideš u postpak mogu ti pokloniti jedan cetrotide, jedino mu je rok trajanja 05/2013

javi mi na pp ako trebaš

----------


## m2b

uh rado bi ga uzela ali planiram u postupak u 7 mjesecu... Ne znam jel 1-2 mjeseca puno od isteka!? :D   ako netko zna...

----------


## Vrci

Evo samo da javim, od soc.gin normalno sam bez problema dobila Femaru na recept. Kopirali su si moju povijest bolesti i karton sa protokolom, te prošli neuspjeli protokol, i to je bilo to.
Drago mi da ima tako razumnih dr, i nadam se da će takvih biti sve više

----------


## snupi

bravo drago mi je da si sve uspjela rješiti! Ja idem sutra hematologu pa budemo culi kaj mene ceka vezano za terapiju!

----------


## mia74

Cure,da li je netko kupovao Puregon 900IU u Mađarskoj?
Jel ga tamo uopće ima?
I koja je cijena..jer ga u Slo nema...

----------


## snupi

Puregon:
U Ormožu nemaju.
U Brežicama 300 int.jedinica košta 170 eura , a 900 i.j. 207 €
ja osobno zvala prije mjesec dana!

----------


## mia74

> Puregon:
> U Ormožu nemaju.
> U Brežicama 300 int.jedinica košta 170 eura , a 900 i.j. 207 €
> ja osobno zvala prije mjesec dana!


Puregona nema u Brezicama.Trebao je stici oko 22.4.,al nije dosao.
Slala sam mail negdje oko 26.4.i jos ga nema.I ne znaju kad ce doci.
Poslat cu u petak,s obzirom da je njima praznik 1 i 2.5.

----------


## mia74

Zato sam pitala za Mađarsku i ima li tko ikakvih saznanja :Grin:

----------


## snupi

a bregana ? za mađarsku ne znam!

----------


## mia74

> a bregana ? za mađarsku ne znam!


Koliko sam shvatila,Puregona nema-ne moze se narucit.Jedino ako ima koja ljekarna koja ga ima na lageru..mislim da takvih bas nema.Jedino mozda neke ljekarne u Mariboru..i to mi je palo na pamet.U meduvremenu sam nazicala da mi se raspitaju za Mađarsku i Austriju.
Samo sam cula da je jedino u Slo po tako povoljnoj cijeni-mislim na zemlje u nasem krugu.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Zna li netko cijenu Gonala...ovdje kod mene nemaju u ljekarnama i kao ne znaju cijenu :/

----------


## leeloo77

Ja sam lijekove većinom kupila u Brežicama i to samo sa isprintanim  protokolom iz Praga. Ovdje sam pročitala da su cure tražile povrat poreza na lijekove pa smo odlučili i mi. I moram priznati da smo imali  velikih problema na granici ,ali nam je na kraju carinik ipak išao na  ruku i ovaj put nas pustio. Rekao je da taj iznos lijekova (900 eura) ne  možemo nositi preko granice i da slijedeći put ništa ne prijavljujemo  za merver nego ih samo prošvercamo. Kao taj iznos lijekova smije samo preko distributera  itd..a da nam on to mora zaplijeniti..drugim riječima skoro nam je uzeo sve i naplatio kaznu. Tako da  cure moje bolje ništa ne prijavljivati nego zbog tih 50-tak eura povrata  riskirati veće probleme. Još sam ja rekla da znam za primjere istih  kupovina i da im nitko na granici nije ništa rekao ,ali carinik kaže da  je to očito bila sreća. Evo takvo je bilo moje iskustvo.

----------


## tetadoktor

> Zna li netko cijenu Gonala...ovdje kod mene nemaju u ljekarnama i kao ne znaju cijenu :/


prije cca 2 tjedna sam gonale u ljekarni Filipović u Zagorskoj plaćala 199 kn za keš.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ajde de, bar se njima nije povisila cijena.....hvala *tetadoktor ..* i za tu ljekarnu imam riječi pohvale....poslali su sve što sam trebala iz Zg njihovom dostavom u ljekarnu u Slavoniju...bez riječi ili nagovaranja....stvarno profesionalno i to mi puno znači da ne moram žicati svoje da po Zg letaju i kupuju lijekove....

----------


## boss

kako to ja juce zvala ljekarnu filipovic posto sam u potrazi za gonalima i meni rekli preko telefona da je gonal 245,70 kuna,

----------


## tetadoktor

boss, evo sad sam opet zvala da provjerim cijenu gonala. za kes 198 kuna, za kartice 208 kuna. ova ljekarna se nalazi na Zagorskoj 42.

----------


## tetadoktor

naime, u Zagrebu postoje dva razlicita vlasnika i razlicite ljekarne Filipovic, pa si ocito "ubola" krive  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

> naime, u Zagrebu postoje dva razlicita vlasnika i razlicite ljekarne Filipovic, pa si ocito "ubola" krive


 :Idea: 
aaaaaaaaaa
zato ja na web stranici nisam našla tu lokaciju u Zagorskoj, a na tu Lj.Filipović sam mislila

----------


## boss

nisam znala da imaju dvije ljekarne ja nasla broj telefona  i nazvala i tako mi rekli , e jesam baksuz ni pravu ljekarnu neznam ubosti. 
tetadoktor bili mi mogla poslati broj telefona od te druge ljekarne.

----------


## antalya

donosim vam friške informacije 
ja sam danas kupila u ljekarni u Zagorskoj
evo cijene sa računa:
 gonal f = 199,50 kn
 ovitrelle= 279,65 kn
 cetrotide= 323,65 kn
ovo su cijene za gotovinu ,a za kartice vam je +5% na gore navedene cijene
...i ako koga zanima , test trudnoće gravignost cijena 14,34 kn koji će nadam se biti pozitivan  :fige: 
pozz svima i nadam se da sam pomogla

----------


## boss

neznam jel moja racunica dobra ili je skuplji gonal u ampulama od pena, po ovoj cijeni od 199 kn za 6 dana ili 12 ampula izadje 314 evra , a gonal pen od 900 tj za 6 dana u ljubljani gledala 300 evra , izadje gonal pen jeftiniji od ampula a nije mi nikako logicno. neznam jesam li ja gdje pogresno sracunala il je pen isplativiji.

----------


## Ginger

Mislim da ampule i jesu skuplje

----------


## Nolica

čitam ove postove pa se pitam, je li ikad netko provjerio cijenu u italiji jer koliko sam ja skužila gonale proizvode talijani?
ja trebam gonale i cetrotide,prvi put pa me *boss* malo zbunila u zadnjem postu sa tim jedinicam i količinama po danima....ja sam shvatila da je min jedinica gonala 75- pa je  npr gonal pen 900=12 jedinica od 75....jesam ja to dobro skužila??

i na kraju, u sloveniji dakle najisplativije kupovati lijekove? ili?

----------


## zana

Pozdrav,
Ja sam iz Sarajeva, doktor iz Belgije koji me vodi dao mi je protokol sa Suprefact nasal sprey-em. Ovaj lijek ne postoji u BiH. Zna li netko da li postoji u Hrvatskoj???
Unaprijed zahvaljujem na odgovoru.

----------


## snupi

zana  daj se javi ginger na pp pa je  pitaj gdje ga je kupovala?(ima ga  u Hrv)

----------


## Konfuzija

> Pozdrav,
> Ja sam iz Sarajeva, doktor iz Belgije koji me vodi dao mi je protokol sa Suprefact nasal sprey-em. Ovaj lijek ne postoji u BiH. Zna li netko da li postoji u Hrvatskoj???
> Unaprijed zahvaljujem na odgovoru.


Naravno, u apotekama koje inače drže lijekove za MPO, dođe oko 500 kn.

----------


## valiana

Bokić cure kam se isplati ići po decapeptyle u Zg ili Slo?Hvala

----------


## Mary Ann

Bok cure,
trebam pomoć oko Dostinexa (za smanjenje prolaktina). Možda koja zna gdje bi se vani mogao kupiti jeftinije. Kod nas je 8 tbl 700,00 kn. Prije sam znala kupiti preko oglasnika na crno, ali više nema. 
Hvala, pozz

----------


## martinaP

Kod nas je 8 tbl oko 550 kn (uz recept, čeka se 2-3 tjedna), a 2 tbl oko 170 kn, i čeka se dan-dva.

----------


## Mary Ann

Hvala Martina, 
velika je razlika između vž i zg i nisam znala da se mogu kupiti 2 tbl.

----------


## martinaP

Nije razlika u  gradovima, nego u dobavljačima (8 tbl može biti i preko 700 kn, od drugog uvoznika). Ako ti trebaju detalji, javi mi se na pp.

----------


## aprilili

Ako nekoga zanima ja sam sad sad zvala Puregon Pen 900 IU u Brezicama kosta 210 €.
Meni je u protokolu jos Orgulatran 0.25 mg i Brevactid 5000 IU , rekla je da ju nazovem za sat vremena da ce provjeriti jel misli da nemaju pod tim imenom.

----------


## Sadie

Evo da i ja osvježim informacije o Menopuru. U ljekarni Mandis Pharm kod Bundeka (imaju više lokacija) je 156 kn.

----------


## tetadoktor

> Ako nekoga zanima ja sam sad sad zvala Puregon Pen 900 IU u Brezicama kosta 210 €.
> Meni je u protokolu jos Orgulatran 0.25 mg i Brevactid 5000 IU , rekla je da ju nazovem za sat vremena da ce provjeriti jel misli da nemaju pod tim imenom.


ne znam da li ćeš Orgalutran uspjeti dobiti preko njih. ja sam ga htjela kupiti, ali im je bio problem naručiti ga jer ga njihov stalni dobavljač ne drži. i mislim da su mi rekle da je cijena oko 50 eura, tako da je u Hrvatskoj ispao jeftiniji

----------


## aprilili

> ne znam da li ćeš Orgalutran uspjeti dobiti preko njih. ja sam ga htjela kupiti, ali im je bio problem naručiti ga jer ga njihov stalni dobavljač ne drži. i mislim da su mi rekle da je cijena oko 50 eura, tako da je u Hrvatskoj ispao jeftiniji


Da rekli su mi da nemaju. Ja sam odlucila da cu kod njih uzeti samo Puregon Pen . A jel znas jel se dobije taj Pen s kojim se pika ili se treba posebno naruciti?

----------


## LaraLana

Pozdrav

jel mi moze netko od vas pomoci u vezi lijekova u sloveniji....radi se o gonalu f u penu...dal su tamo jeftiniji i gdje ih narucujete????

----------


## Madlen

> Pozdrav
> 
> jel mi moze netko od vas pomoci u vezi lijekova u sloveniji....radi se o gonalu f u penu...dal su tamo jeftiniji i gdje ih narucujete????


Hellou, ja sam ti Gonale uzela u slo, al ne pen nego inekcije 75iu- i to sam platila 28 eur svaku. Upit sam postavila mailom a naruciti sam otišla osobno al su mi rekli da mogu i telefonom. Ako te jos bilo sto interesira slobodno se javi u porukama  :Smile:

----------


## mikipika32

Ja sam Puregon 900 i.j. naručila telefonski u ljekarni u Ljubljani. Ampula + iglice za pen košta 317 EUR.
Ista cijena je i u ljekarni u sklopu bolnice Rebro ali kod nas se trenutno u cijeloh RH može nabaviti Puregon koji traje do 30.06.2014. a 23.06.2014. će tek pustiti novu seriju. Zbog toga sam nabavila u Ljubljani.

----------


## Sadie

Ja sam Gonal injekcije, istu dozu, kupila u Zagrebu za 214 kn, što je oko 3 kn skuplje neg u Sloveniji.

----------


## perlica55

Cure, nova sam na forumu..
Ako neka od vas ima volje da mi (može PP) pošalje
cijene ljekova/injekcija za MPO..
MM i ja se spremamo na jesen u postupak privatno, pa da barem otprilike
znamo kolko novaca će nam trebati... Iako ne znam kolko će
mi trebati i kojih ljekova, al etoo..
Sretno svima  :Kiss:

----------


## LaraLana

> Hellou, ja sam ti Gonale uzela u slo, al ne pen nego inekcije 75iu- i to sam platila 28 eur svaku. Upit sam postavila mailom a naruciti sam otišla osobno al su mi rekli da mogu i telefonom. Ako te jos bilo sto interesira slobodno se javi u porukama


Hvala....al neznam dal se isplati ici u sloveniju...zvala sam sve moguce ljekarne i cijene su u 10 kn razlike....ipak je ljekarna filipovic u zagorskoj najjeftinija.

----------


## Madlen

> Hvala....al neznam dal se isplati ici u sloveniju...zvala sam sve moguce ljekarne i cijene su u 10 kn razlike....ipak je ljekarna filipovic u zagorskoj najjeftinija.


Pa da ako si iz zg vjerojatno ti je to isplatljivije,  ja živim blizu granice i meni je ispalo za sve lijekove koje sam trebala 600 kn jeftinije, al ja sam trebala stvarno puno svega  :Smile:  
Nek ti bude sretno ko meni  :Smile:  (uspješno iz prve)

----------


## Sadie

> Hvala....al neznam dal se isplati ici u sloveniju...zvala sam sve moguce ljekarne i cijene su u 10 kn razlike....ipak je ljekarna filipovic u zagorskoj najjeftinija.


Pošto je u Zagorskoj?

----------


## tetadoktor

gonal f u Filipovic je cca 200 kuna za cash, za kartice je skuplje

----------


## Sadie

Hvala. Ja sam platila 214 kn.

----------


## LaraLana

> Pa da ako si iz zg vjerojatno ti je to isplatljivije,  ja živim blizu granice i meni je ispalo za sve lijekove koje sam trebala 600 kn jeftinije, al ja sam trebala stvarno puno svega  
> Nek ti bude sretno ko meni  (uspješno iz prve)


Hvala ti draga moja  :Smile: 
Bitno je da sam jako optimisticna  :Wink:  
Cestitam i nek bude skolska  :Smile:

----------


## Sadie

> Cure, nova sam na forumu..
> Ako neka od vas ima volje da mi (može PP) pošalje
> cijene ljekova/injekcija za MPO..
> MM i ja se spremamo na jesen u postupak privatno, pa da barem otprilike
> znamo kolko novaca će nam trebati... Iako ne znam kolko će
> mi trebati i kojih ljekova, al etoo..
> Sretno svima


Ovisi koje lijekove ćeš koristiti. 
Mi smo u prvom stimuliranom IVF-u potrošili oko 4000, a u ovom 5900 (koristili smo skuplje lijekove i koju ampulu više).

----------


## LaraLana

Cure neznam gdje da postavim pitanje pa cu pokusati ovdje. Dali je neka od vas nosila lijekove u avionu i dal se to uopce smije?

----------


## red pepper

naravno da se smije..pa kako bi dijabetičari onda letjeli avionom recimo..jedino bi ja na tvom mjestu uzela ipak nalaz od doktora sa sobom jer oni znaju zezat za sve što nisu imali prilike vidjeti ili rijetko vidjaju pa da se ne natežeš tamo s njima..to pod uvjetom da ti ide u ručnu prtljagu..ako ide dolje onda nikom ništa..mislim ja nisam nosila lijekove u avion nego govorim samo po logici..

----------


## LaraLana

Da tak sam i ja mislila za ovu dolje prtljagu jer se nebi s njima natezala jer bi trebala brdo toga nositi a sad jedna teta u ljekarni kaze da gonal f pen treba u frizider a druga kaze ne....?????

----------


## amazonka

Smije se. Stvar je u tome što nosiš i igle i šprice i tekućinu,pretpostavljam. Obavezno ponesi potvrdu liječnika. Uputstva imaš na stranicama Croatia Airlinesa.
Gonal F pen se drži na hladnom mjestu, po pravilu. Pretpostavljam da si ovdje mislila možeš li ga ili ne držati nekako na hladnom tijekom leta?

----------


## red pepper

ma meni je sestra za puregon koji je već smiksan, znači nije odvojen prah i otapalo rekla da se mora držati u frižideru,ali na kutiji piše da se može držati ili u frižideru ili na sobnoj temperaturi do 25 stupnjeva..a gonal ja mislim čak nije niti smiksan unaprijed nego imaš prah i otapalo tako da to još prije možeš čuvati na sobnoj temperaturi..

----------


## LaraLana

Amazonka i red hvala vam..
amazonka nemogu ti poslati pp, neznam zasto.

----------


## kaki2

dal se dobije Ovitrelle 250 mikrograma, 0,5 ml bez recepta? kakva je cijena?

----------


## Bananka

Da li netko zna kolike su aktualne cijene za
- Puregon 900
- Puregon 300
- Cetrotide 0.25mg
- Crinone gel
i u kojoj ljekarni?

----------


## tetadoktor

*Bananka*, ne znam točne cijene, ali su lijekovi tradicionalno najjeftiniji u ljekarni Filipović na Zagorskoj cesti ako se plaća gotovinom. Nazovi ih i sam pitaj što te točno zanima.

----------


## Bananka

tetadoktor, hvala ti  :Smile: 
Nazvati cu ih pa javim cijene.

----------


## Sadie

Ja sam sve lijekove kupovala u Mandispharmu (ima ih više u Zg-u). Činili su mi se ok cijenom, pa možeš usporediti.

----------


## Bananka

Evo ovako, usporedba ljekarna Pablo (Ilica 119) i ljekarna Filipović (Zagorska)

Puregon 900 je cca. 38kn skluplji nego u ljekarni Filipović za cash, a
Brevactide 5000UI je cca. 25kn jeftiniji nego u ljekarni Filipović za cash.
Orgalutran je 2kn skluplji nego u ljekarni Filipović za cash.

Sveukupno je u Filipovića 16kn jeftinije ako kupujete za cash, a za karticu je svakako jeftinija ljekarna Pablo za 140kn za pojedinačne navedene ljekove.
Naravno sve ovisi i o količini koja vam je potrebna.

----------


## ivaancicaa

One kojima treba Klomifen, u Neumu u ljekarni je 22kn..ja sam kupila prije par dana tako da je provjerena informacija..

----------


## nora eleonora

pozdrav cure.

da li je možda koja od vas nedavno kupovala menopur i cetrotide u mađarskoj?
znate možda cijene?
puno hvala.

----------


## Sashag

Zdravo cure.

Zanima me da li nabavljate sve ove lijekove na recept ili se može bez? Najviše me zanima za Hrvatsku i Sloveniju.. Smo u prvom stimuliranom IVF i treba mi Puregon i Difelerlin..

----------


## Sadie

Ak ideš privatno, kupiš obavezno uz recept. Ak ideš prek HZZO-a dobiš ljekiće u bolnici.

----------


## Luli

Neznam jesam falila temu ali molim za pomoc,ako netko zna ljekarnu u kojoj lijekove mogu kupit na rate.
Hvala

----------


## LaraLana

> Neznam jesam falila temu ali molim za pomoc,ako netko zna ljekarnu u kojoj lijekove mogu kupit na rate.
> Hvala


Mozes u ljekarni filipovic a mozes i u pablo ljekarni u ilici 191...
Cak su iste cijene gonala u penu za ostalo neznam...to mi je frendica rekla.
Ja sam svoje u bolnici kupovala i oni su mi tamo davali.

----------


## Sadie

Kak to d si u bolnici kupovala lijekove? Nisam znala za to.

----------


## LaraLana

> Kak to d si u bolnici kupovala lijekove? Nisam znala za to.


Sadie imaju ljekarnu u bolnici kao sto i vv ima....
Normalna gradska ljekarna i cijene gonala ista kao i u hr pa tako da nisam htjela nositi odavde. 
Da napomenem da se radi o klinici u Skoplju koja pastupke radi i preko fonda a i privatno....

----------


## Luli

> Mozes u ljekarni filipovic a mozes i u pablo ljekarni u ilici 191...
> Cak su iste cijene gonala u penu za ostalo neznam...to mi je frendica rekla.
> Ja sam svoje u bolnici kupovala i oni su mi tamo davali.


Hvala

----------


## fuksija

Bok curke

Budući da vi sve znate  :Smile:  eto me s pitanjima...

Pitala sam dokića koje ćemo lijekove koristiti u sljedećem ciklusu..to mi je prvi ivf..i veli puregon 150 IU/dne, 8 dana, dakle 1200 IU ( u penu, jedan od 900 i jedan od 300) i još 3 orgalutrana..štopericu još ne znam koju.. 
E pa kako mi je sve prvi put u ništa se ne kužim..zanima me gdje mogu ove lijekove kupiti najjeftinije?Ima li tko br tel ili naziv ljekarne koju spominjete u Brežicama?Gdje bi to mogla kupiti u Zagrebu najjeftinije?Da li se taj pen i igle kupuju posebno ili se to dobije s lijekovima?Imam doma neki pen što dajem djetetu hormon rasta (genotropin), ne znam da li je to isto, da li mogu to iskoristiti?Ili možda mogu naći nekoga tko je koristio taj puregon pen pa iskoristiti, jel to moguće ili je to nešto za jednokratnu upotrebu?
Negdje sam čitala da je razlika u cijeni ako je pen ili 'normalne' injekcije..oprostite što se tako izražavam ali ne znam ni o čemu točno pričam  :Smile:  pa me zanima što mi je isplativije?
I ne kužim što mi je rekao 3 orgalutrana..jesu li to neke određene doze? Za što je to uopće?  :Smile: 

Puno vam hvala

----------


## fuksija

Evo ako koga zanima..sad sam zvala Podobnika i ljekarnu Filipović i cijene su ovakve

Podobnik:
Puregon 900 IU-2600kn, 300 IU-950kn
Orgalutran 1 amp-320 kn
Ovitrelle- 290kn

Filipović:
Puregon 900IU-2616kn-> za gotovinu jo 5% popusta- 2485kn, 300IU (trenutno nema pa nije sigurna)-872kn
Orgalutran 1 amp- 310kn-> popust 5%- 295kn
Ovitrelle 1 amp- 260kn
Brevactide 1500 IU- 80kn, 5000 IU - 146 kn

Još čekam info za Brežice..

----------


## LaraLana

fuksija imas gore na vrhu stranice cijenu puregona u brezicama post od aprilili....
Inace su slovenci jeftiniji koliko sam mogla procitati ovdje na forumu i to ona ljekarna u brezicama kod lidla...
Neznam bas dal ce ti na mail odgovoriti...bolje je da zoves.

----------


## fuksija

Hvala ali taj post je dosta stariji pa ne znam jel ti jos vrijedi..budem ih sutra zvala..valjda cemo se uspjeti sporazumjeti..
A kako je to sad s prijenosom lijekova prek granice budući da smo u EU..da li treba ista igdje prijavljivati?

----------


## Bananka

Fuksija, ne treba nista prijaviti jer nema vise carinske kontrole na granici, samo je jos policija koka pogleda osobni dokument npr osobnu iskaznicu.
Javi nam pls aktualne cijene puregon 900 i 300 i ako pitas za ostale cijene lijekova.

----------


## Bananka

Fuksija, a vezano za tvoj prijasnji upit:
- meni su u 10/2014 u ljek.Filipovic nudili PuregonPen besplatno uz Puregon900
- a Orgalutran je isto injekcija koja potice js da pocinju sazrijevati (koliko se sjecam) to se takoder daje u trbuh od negdje 5-6dana odn.kako lijecnik napise u protokol.

----------


## LaraLana

fuksija dobro ti je bananka napisala....nista se ne prijavljuje...prije cure jesu radi povrata poreza.

Koliko znam taj puregon pen jednom kupis i poslije samo ampulu promjenis kad potrosis dozu...neka me isprave cure ako grijesim.

A za informaciju pa koga zanima tocne cijene iz brezica.
Sa racuna od frendice koja je bila u prvom mjesecu u postupku.

Cetrotide 38,64 €
Gonal f pen 300 i.j. 103,32 €
Gonal f pen 450 i.j. 153,87 €

Gonal f pen 900 i.j. 305,50 €

Menopur nemoze na komad vec kutija od 10 ampula po 75 i.j. je 190 €.

Na gotovinu nema popusta.

Ljekarna Trnje 
Trdinova 1, kod Lidla.
07/ 49 94 740

----------


## fuksija

A ja sam gledala neku drugu ljekarnu.. Črnelčeva cesta..tako nesto..jel to svejedno?

----------


## LaraLana

> A ja sam gledala neku drugu ljekarnu.. Črnelčeva cesta..tako nesto..jel to svejedno?


Nije isto....vjerovala ili ne ta moja prijateljica je zvala tri ljekarne u brezicama i ova je najjeftinija bila.
ona je morala odnijeti akontaciju.

----------


## LaraLana

Fuksija neznam koju dozu lijekova trebas i kakva je situacija kod tebe al ja da sam prije znala za Elonva pitala bi svog mpo dr.
Elonva cini mi se dodje oko 700 € i djeluje ti za 7-8 dana stimulacije....znaci samo ta jedna inekcija.
Onda po potrebi se doda ako treba jos kad se obavi uz.
Elonva je isto FSH.
U mom slucaju bi sigurno prosla jeftinije da sam isla sa Elonvom.
Dodao bi se jos koji gonal i merinal....al nisam znala tada...pa vrijedi ti pitati...nista te nekosta.

----------


## fuksija

Hvala LaraLana, ali mene bi to izašlo još više jer meni trebaju 1200 IU puregona i 3 kom orgalutrana

Sad sam zvala ljekarnu Brežice i jedva se sporazumjela jer ja ništa slovenskog ne znam pa sam samo brojeve jedva polovila..ovako..
puregon pen 900 IU je 318 €, 300 IU je 71 €, a orgalutran 40 €
Treba im 2-3 dana od narudžbe da lijek dođe i treba osobno ostaviti akontaciju, otprilike pola iznosa..

Moje pitanje vama, da li ja mogu uzeti 4x po 300 IU jer meni treba 1200 ili baš moram 900+300 IU? jer me tako izađe jeftinije..4x71€=2186kn ..ako baš moram uzeti 900+ 300 onda mi se ne isplati ići jer me dođe to skupa 2995kn a kod Filipovića bi mi bilo 3357kn

Ja se nadam da sam dobro shvatila za tu cijenu od 71€..stvarno ne kužim slovenski..
I zvala sam i ljekarnu Trnje ali oni ne znaju cijenu i rekli su da zovem baš ovu ljekarnu da oni znaju i da imaju isto..

Eto, ako znate još koju ljekarnu u Brežicama, preporučite..

----------


## LaraLana

> Hvala LaraLana, ali mene bi to izašlo još više jer meni trebaju 1200 IU puregona i 3 kom orgalutrana
> 
> Sad sam zvala ljekarnu Brežice i jedva se sporazumjela jer ja ništa slovenskog ne znam pa sam samo brojeve jedva polovila..ovako..
> puregon pen 900 IU je 318 €, 300 IU je 71 €, a orgalutran 40 €
> Treba im 2-3 dana od narudžbe da lijek dođe i treba osobno ostaviti akontaciju, otprilike pola iznosa..
> 
> Moje pitanje vama, da li ja mogu uzeti 4x po 300 IU jer meni treba 1200 ili baš moram 900+300 IU? jer me tako izađe jeftinije..4x71€=2186kn ..ako baš moram uzeti 900+ 300 onda mi se ne isplati ići jer me dođe to skupa 2995kn a kod Filipovića bi mi bilo 3357kn
> 
> Ja se nadam da sam dobro shvatila za tu cijenu od 71€..stvarno ne kužim slovenski..
> ...


Fuksija ja mislim da to nema veze od koliko jedinica ces ti kupiti puregon pen.....bitno je da si das dnevnu dozu koju ti je dr rekao.
To nije jednokratno i mozes dozirati kako ti i koliko treba.
Moja prijateljica je sebi gonal pen u bedro davala i kaze da ubod nije niti osjetila. Mislim da i puregon mozes u bedro i ostatak u frizider za iduci dan.
Orgalutran ispade sad da je jeftiniji u filipovica!!!

----------


## fuksija

Da, orgalutran ispada jeftinije kod filipovića

----------


## hrki

Bokić curke, ja bih trebala informacije o cijenama sljedećih lijekova ako netko zna.
Decapeptyl 0,1 mg jedno pakiranje od 7 injekcija
Prednizon 5 mg.
Hvala unaprijed  :Wink:

----------


## LaraLana

> Bokić curke, ja bih trebala informacije o cijenama sljedećih lijekova ako netko zna.
> Decapeptyl 0,1 mg jedno pakiranje od 7 injekcija
> Prednizon 5 mg.
> Hvala unaprijed


hrki decapeptyl ti nije skup...51,50 kn ja placala u ljekarni filipovic u zagorskoj....za ostalo ce se vec netko javit jer nisam koristila.

----------


## hrki

hvala  draga  :Kiss:

----------


## bubekica

Sto nije prednizon decortin koji ide na recept?

----------


## fuksija

Update cijene lijekova u Brežicama..
muž zvao danas i izgleda da su spustili cijenu puregon pena i to znatno..
prije dva dana je puregon pen 900 IU bio 320 € a sad je 209 €

----------


## Bananka

209€?? Odlična vijest! Jeste sigurni?
Ja sam platila u 10/2014 u ljek.Pablo 2.525kn, sto je cca.330€!

----------


## fuksija

Pa eto rekli su da se spustila cijena..nismo krivo skužili  :Smile:

----------


## Bananka

Odlicno! Hvala sto si javila  :Kiss:

----------


## Bananka

Bok cure,
ima li koja broj telefona i adresu od ljekarni u SLO? Koliko ste prije naručile lijek i odnijele predujam?
Zanima me konkretno ona u kojoj je puregon za 210€  :Smile:  (milsim da ste pisale da je ona kod Lidla).

Navratila sam ovaj tjedan u ljekarnu Pablo u Ilici (kod dr.R.) i tamo je i dalje cijena Puregona 900IU za Pen 2.525kn (330€)  :No-no: .

----------


## sara79

> Bok cure,
> ima li koja broj telefona i adresu od ljekarni u SLO? Koliko ste prije naručile lijek i odnijele predujam?
> Zanima me konkretno ona u kojoj je puregon za 210€  (milsim da ste pisale da je ona kod Lidla).
> 
> Navratila sam ovaj tjedan u ljekarnu Pablo u Ilici (kod dr.R.) i tamo je i dalje cijena Puregona 900IU za Pen 2.525kn (330€) .


Bananka na str.4 sve info o slo.pisu  :Wink:

----------


## tetadoktor

Bananka, ako ti nije problem ako se potvrdi cijena, napisi ovdje  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

Bilo je to prije dosta vremena, ali da, kad sam ja kupovala puregon, razlika hr-slo bila je vise od 100€
Strasno

----------


## tetadoktor

Dzindzo bilo je, ali je isto tako i cijena jedno vrijeme bila i u Sloveniji 330€

----------


## Bananka

> Bananka, ako ti nije problem ako se potvrdi cijena, napisi ovdje


Hej, evo upravo sam se prijavila da javim cijenu  :Smile: . Cijena puregon 900IU za pen je 209€ u lijekarni trnje u brezicama.
Kako je Ginger napisala oko 100€jeftinije!

----------


## Bananka

Trebam pomoc....da li je netko u zadnje vrijeme kupovao lijekove u SLO?
Koliko se prije treba odnijeti predujam, pa onda podici lijekove?

----------


## tetadoktor

kad sam ja kupovala prije 5 mjeseci u ljekarni pri domu zdravlja pored bolnice išla sam jedno popodne i za 2 dana se vratila po lijekove i onda platiš ostatak pri preuzimanju

----------


## Bananka

Hvala tetadoktor!

----------


## Varnica

Menopuri 146 kn za gotovinu, ljekarna Filipović u Zagorskoj.

----------


## Pčelica84

Samo da vam javim da je Elonva 150, u Brežicama 303 eura, a u ljekarni Pablo negdje oko 4 450 kn, što znači duplo skuplje. Mi za razliku od 300 eura možemo kupiti sve ostale lijekove.

----------


## sara79

> Samo da vam javim da je Elonva 150, u Brežicama 303 eura, a u ljekarni Pablo negdje oko 4 450 kn, što znači duplo skuplje. Mi za razliku od 300 eura možemo kupiti sve ostale lijekove.


Inace su svi lijekovi jeftiniji u sloveniji a koliko znam za gonal u penu je isto velika razlika vec u hr kao i za puregon.
Steta samo sto nedaju da se menopur kupi na kom.vec se mora cijela kutija od 10 kom.kupiti i dodje 190€ sto filipovic ipak ostaje kao bolja opcija.

----------


## Leon@

Pozdrav svima,

dugo vas već čitam i sve si mislim da se ne trebam registrirati, jer nismo mi slučaj za potpomognutu, sad ćemo mi ostati trudni, svaki čas...
i tako, dvije godine kasnije, evo mene s vama  :Smile: 


Može preporuka gdje su koji ljekovi najjeftiniji? Guglanjem ne uspjevam naći najnovije informacije, a mislim da nebi bilo loše ni imati popis na jednom mjestu.

Konkretno, evo što znam i što me zanima:

Superfact - ljekarna u Ilici (kod laboratorija Breyer) - 536,85kn (ima negdje povoljnije?)
Puregon 900IU (sa penom) - ljekarna u Ilici (kod laboratorija Breyer)  - 2500kn / u Brežicama ljekarna Trnje - 210eura (bez pena) - treba naručiti par dana ranije

imam još neke račune od štoperica i menopura, to ću prepisati kad dođem kući.

Mene zanima gdje najpovoljnije u Zg/Slo mogu nabaviti:
Ovittrela
Utrogestan
Crione gel

Puno hvala!

----------


## Bananka

Leon@, utrogestan i/ili crinone gel pokusaj dobiti na recept kod svoje soc.gin., a za ovitrelle me znam. Inace je mislim cijena crinone dosta visoka oko 300kn kutija, a utrici ne znam.
Ako kupujes Puregon u SLO pitaj prilikom narudzbe za besplatan Pen. Ja sam ga tako dobila gratis u Brezicama.

----------


## nina003

Pozdrav svima, 

može li mi netko reći broj telefona ili mail ljekarne u Siklosu ili u tom dijelu Mađe budući da sam iz Slavonije i trebala bi kupiti ampule Merionala.

Unaprijed hvala,

----------


## nina003

Pozdrav,
Moze li mi netko reci broj telefona ljekarne u Siklosu ili negdje u blizini buduci da sam iz Slavonije,trebala bi kupiti ampule Merionala. Imali netko mozda i saznanja o cijenama u Srbiji (npr.Novi Sad). Hvala

----------


## bubicazubica

Sad u ovom postupku,pošeto nema pravo više preko hzzo,kupovala sam lijekove u Slo,Ilirska Bistrica.
Došlo je duplo jeftinije nego kod nas
1. Puregon 900 IU (a 900 IU/1,08 ml otopina za injekciju)   x  2 kom.:  cca 210€×2 = cca 420€

2. Orgalutran 0,25 mg/0,5 ml (otopina za injekciju)            x  3 kom.: 39€×3 = 117€

3. Ovitrelle pen (a 250 microgram (6500 I.U.)                     x  1 kom.: 19,50€

sve ostalo mogu dobiti na recept koje svoje gin..

----------


## bubicazubica

i da treba doći osobno par dana ranije,dati akontaciju i za dva dana dođete po njih

----------


## osebujna

Kome nije predaleko - ja bi preporučila Mađarsku. Ali možete prije nazvati. Ako je neko mjesto uz granicu - u svakoj ljekarni govore hrvatski  :Smile: . Jeftinije je nego Slovenija.

----------


## Bananka

Hvala na informacijama!
Možeš li napisati i neke cijene i lijekove da se ima za usporedbu?
I da li mozes napisati kontakt/adresu te ljekarne?

----------


## sara79

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/62220-G...i-najjeftiniji

Evo ovdje na ovoj temi na prvoj stranici vec skoro 3 godine stoje sve info vezane za madjarsku...tak da ovo nis novo nije sto je napisala osebujna.

----------


## Bananka

Aktualne cijene u Brezicama Ljekarna Trnje:
1. Elonva150 je 362€
2. Puregon 900IU za pen je 210€

----------


## Pčelica84

Može li samo informacija. Znači, puregon 900 je 210 eura, a znate li kolika je cijena puregona od 300 i 450? Hvala :Kiss:

----------


## Leon@

Pčelica, ne znam, ali slobodno ih nazovi i pitaj. jako su ljubazni:
http://www.lekarna-brezice.si/lekarna-trnje.php

osim toga, ako misliš tamo ići po puregon u slo, moraš naručiti prvo, pa ih tak-i-tak moraš nazvati.

i još nešto, ne znam zašto hoćeš manji puregon, ali ako ti ostane ovog od 900, možeš ga iskoristiti u idućem postupku, ili pokloniti/prodati tu na forumu... sretno  :Wink:

----------


## bubicazubica

Cijena elonve u Ilirskoj - 386 €
orgalutran 38€

----------


## Pčelica84

> Pčelica, ne znam, ali slobodno ih nazovi i pitaj. jako su ljubazni:
> http://www.lekarna-brezice.si/lekarna-trnje.php
> 
> osim toga, ako misliš tamo ići po puregon u slo, moraš naručiti prvo, pa ih tak-i-tak moraš nazvati.
> 
> i još nešto, ne znam zašto hoćeš manji puregon, ali ako ti ostane ovog od 900, možeš ga iskoristiti u idućem postupku, ili pokloniti/prodati tu na forumu... sretno


Aha...nisam imala nikada ovaj protokol, a i nikada nisam radila sa penom,pa zato i pitam. Doduše, dr. mi je samo spomenuo da bi mogli ići sa puregonom i menopurom, ali se raspitujem, i prikupljam pomalo lijekove. Misila sam  kada se otvori, da se mora odmah iskoristiti. Hvala na informaciji, zovem ih.

----------


## Leon@

sumnjam da ćeš potrošiti manje od 900IU... ja imam PCOS i jako lako dobijem puno j.s., pa sam svejedno potrošila više od 900IU.
ja sam izmedju 2 postupka ostatke drzala u frizideru, a onda kad bi krenula s pikanjem, nisam vise drzala u frizideru...

----------


## sara79

Na stranici ispred ima cijena puregona....al i tako se mora zvati kao sto je Leon@ rekla i otici ostaviti akontacija i obavezno naglasiti da treba i pen ako nemas jer inace samo naruce ampule.
Tebi pen onda kasnije ostaje.

----------


## Leon@

sara, ljekarna brežice traži da se dođe ostavit akontacija, ali ljekarna trnje to ne traži. samo nazoveš i kažeš da bi naručila, pa odeš po ljek 2-3dana kasnije. primaju samo gotovinu!

----------


## sara79

> sara, ljekarna brežice traži da se dođe ostavit akontacija, ali ljekarna trnje to ne traži. samo nazoveš i kažeš da bi naručila, pa odeš po ljek 2-3dana kasnije. primaju samo gotovinu!


Ne...meni je bas ljekarna Trnje trazila akontaciju u sestom mjesecu. Jedino ako nesto nisu izmjenilu ili mozda imaju do odredjenog iznosa do kojeg netreba akontacija.

----------


## Leon@

zanimljivo.
ja išla 3x i ni jednom nisam morala doći ranije davati akontaciju. svaki put sam uzimala samo puregon 900. 
prvi put sam išla u 5.mj. i kasnije 2x u 9.mj. prošle godine.  :Confused:

----------


## sara79

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/62220-G...eftiniji/page2

Da...evo i ovdje su cure jos odavno pricale o akontaciji tak da nisam ja prvi glas. Izgleda je tako vec odavno.
A nebi smjeli u jednoj ljekarni trazit akontaciju a u drugoj ne jer je to isti lanac ljekarni...
Izgleda da rade kak im se s.....  :Wink:

----------


## pak

Evo info za one iz ovih krajeva. Ja sam jučer kupovala u Kopru Obalne lekarne. Ne treba akontacija. Dovoljno je nazvati i naručiti ali treba naglasiti dabtrebate i pen. Ja nisam znala pa sam ostala bez. Elonva je 362 eura puregon 900 209 eura

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## bubicazubica

Ipak ima razlike od ljekarne do ljekarne-jeftinije si prošla s elon. nego ja.Isto tako sam nazvala,naručila,i drugi dan došla po njih.
Za razliku kad sam naručivala puregon,trebala sam osobno doći,dati akontaciju,i tek za 2 dana doći po lijekove.




> Evo info za one iz ovih krajeva. Ja sam jučer kupovala u Kopru Obalne lekarne. Ne treba akontacija. Dovoljno je nazvati i naručiti ali treba naglasiti dabtrebate i pen. Ja nisam znala pa sam ostala bez. Elonva je 362 eura puregon 900 209 eura
> 
> Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mare157

Superfact sprej- gdje najpovoljnije kupiti? Hr, slovenija ili Italija? Kod mene u Istri ga treba naruciti i dode 1450kn! Prije 5 godina sam ga kupila u zg-u za 430!! Help!

----------


## pak

> Superfact sprej- gdje najpovoljnije kupiti? Hr, slovenija ili Italija? Kod mene u Istri ga treba naruciti i dode 1450kn! Prije 5 godina sam ga kupila u zg-u za 430!! Help!


Neznam za Italiju i Sloveniju ali ja sam ga prije dva mjeseca kupila u Zagrebu i platila oko 600 kn. Neznam točno cijenu trebala bi pogledati jer sam uzimala još nešto.

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## angel 1

mare157 pa ti si ponovo u akciji!! Samo da ti poželim sreću...kod koga sad ideš? I koliko je godina sad malenom?

----------


## mare157

> mare157 pa ti si ponovo u akciji!! Samo da ti poželim sreću...kod koga sad ideš? I koliko je godina sad malenom?


Eeeeej draga moja  :Kiss:  
Da, evo krecemo po drugo. Probati cemo u Betaplusu. Tesko mi je otici od drL, ali ne mogu punkciju na živo, bas ne mogu. Maleni je veliki decko od 4 i po godine, divan, dobar, ali smo prosli svasta. Bio je uzasno puno bolestan. Zato smo i cekali toliko za drugo.

----------


## Bananka

> Superfact sprej- gdje najpovoljnije kupiti? Hr, slovenija ili Italija? Kod mene u Istri ga treba naruciti i dode 1450kn! Prije 5 godina sam ga kupila u zg-u za 430!! Help!


Pozdrav *mare157*, ja sam ga kupila u 1.mjesecu ove godine u Ljekarni Pablo (Ilica 119, 01/3700-519) za 560kn.

----------


## mare157

> Pozdrav *mare157*, ja sam ga kupila u 1.mjesecu ove godine u Ljekarni Pablo (Ilica 119, 01/3700-519) za 560kn.


Bananka inbox je pun, poslala sam pp  :Smile:

----------


## Bananka

Inbox je sada ispraznjen  :Wink:

----------


## laine

Ako nekome zatreba friška informacija, Femara u RH oko 290 kn, u slo 12 eur.

----------


## Paulina28

Kupila sam u Sloveniji Puregon 900 u ampulama
i nema inekcije ! 
dali netko zna gdje mogu u Zagrebu kupiti pen ?

----------


## suncokret19

Gdje je najjeftinije u slo kupovati puregon?

----------


## fuksija

Suncokret, ja sam kupovala u slo mislim da bas puregone ali u zadnjim postupcima nisam isla tamo jer mi se cinilo da mi dode na isto, kupovala sam tu u Zagrebu u Ljekarni Filipović u Zagorskoj..tamo je najjeftinije..
U slo smo isli u Ljekarnu Brežice, Černelčeva cesta 8, 00386(07)4994735
Nazovi jedne i druge pa provjeri cijenu..nama se isplatilo ici tamo jer je bilo dosta jeftinije ali na zadnje nismo isli, ne znam vise sto je bilo, il su poskupili ili nesto drugo, ne sjecam se vise razloga

----------


## AMA

Curke, zna li koja cijene Cetrotide i Bemfole?

----------


## sanjka

> Gdje je najjeftinije u slo kupovati puregon?


Suncokret pisu ti cijene na stranici ispred pa pogledaj sto te zanima sve.

----------


## Niksi

[QUOTE=AMA;2929650]Curke, zna li koja cijene Cetrotide i Bemfole?[/QUOTE
Cetrodite ti je oko 350,  Bemfola 225 oko 550, bemfola 150 oko 350..ja sam kupovala u ljekarni pokraj firula i poliklinike

----------


## Niksi

Cetrodide su oko 350, bemfola 225  oko 550 , a bemfola 150 oko 360..

----------


## Niksi

AMA Cetrodide su oko 350, bemfola 225  oko 550,.bemfola.150 oko 360..sve kupovala u ljekarni kraj firula

----------


## AMA

> AMA Cetrodide su oko 350, bemfola 225  oko 550,.bemfola.150 oko 360..sve kupovala u ljekarni kraj firula


Hvala ti, Niksi!  :Smile:  Ti si isto sad u postupku kod Šparca ili?

----------


## Niksi

Bila u postupku IVF..ali bez uspjeha.. iza Nove cemo pokusati ponovno...sad malo odmor, reka i dr da ga malo zaboravimo

----------


## NinaDrv

Ima li netko informaciju o cijeni lijekova u Mađarskoj? 
Zanima me Puregon, Orgalutran i Brevactid.

----------


## Jolica30

Cure dali se u ljekarnama po zgb mogu uvijek kupiti lijekovi ili narucuju ono sta ti treba pa cekas? Ja sam do sad uvijek isla preko hzzo pa nisam imala brige sa tim.

----------


## klamerica

> Ima li netko informaciju o cijeni lijekova u Mađarskoj?9 
> Zanima me Puregon, Orgalutran i Brevactid.


Najbolje ti je nazvati u ljekarnu u Madjarsku i pitati. Ovo ti je broj od ljekarne u Nagykanizsi +3693536620. Kad nazoves, velis "Hrvatska" i javi ti se zena koja govori hrvatski. Ako nemaju koji lijek, mogu ga nabaviti. I informacije o cijenama takodjer daju telefonski.

----------


## klamerica

> Cure dali se u ljekarnama po zgb mogu uvijek kupiti lijekovi ili narucuju ono sta ti treba pa cekas? Ja sam do sad uvijek isla preko hzzo pa nisam imala brige sa tim.


Mislim da ti vecina ljekarni nema odmah na zalihi ono sto trazis. Pogotovo ako se radi o skupljim lijekovima poput Gonala ili Menopoura. Ali iz iskustva... u vecini ljekarni kad narucis lijek, on tj stize vec isti dan (ak narucis ujutro) ili najkasnije naredni dan. No, prije nego budes kupovala nazovi par ljekarni da usporedis cijene. Znaju se cijene razlikovati i po par stotina kuna. Procitala sam negdje na forumj da je najjeftinija u Zagrebu ljekarna Filipovic ili tako nekako. No, prije nego uopce budes kupovala u ljekarni, pitaj kod Radoncica. Vecina privatnih klinika prodaje i lijekove. Bar je tako slucaj u Beti.

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam uvijek dobila Gonale i Menopure odmah, nikad nisam čekala, doduše prije 3-4 godine (u onoj ljekarni gdje je prije bio Luči, te u onoj u Zagorskoj)

U Beti se mogu kupiti lijekovi? Koje su cijene?

----------


## Jolica30

Puno hvala klamerica, definitivno cu pitati kod njega. Dobro da znam da se moze i tako.

----------


## NinaDrv

Hvala na informacijama, nazvat ću ljekarnu svakako  :Smile:

----------


## klamerica

> Ja sam uvijek dobila Gonale i Menopure odmah, nikad nisam čekala, doduše prije 3-4 godine (u onoj ljekarni gdje je prije bio Luči, te u onoj u Zagorskoj)
> 
> U Beti se mogu kupiti lijekovi? Koje su cijene?


Gonal F Pen 300IU 780,00 kn, Gonal F Pen 900IU 2.300 kn, Decapeptly 0,1 mg 55 kn. Za drugo ne znam. Ali znam da imaju i Menopoure jer mi je kolegica tamo kupovala. Pa najvjerojatnije imaju i još više toga. Mislim da su to cijene samo za njihove pacijente. Prepostavljam...

----------


## Vrci

Čini mi se da su to niže cijene jel?

Ja sam sad bila u HZZO postupku, idući budem plaćala pa sam počela razmišljati jel mi se isplati u Sloveniju po lijekove (blizu mi je). Sviđa mi se ideja Pena, njime sam oduševljena.

----------


## LaraLana

> fuksija dobro ti je bananka napisala....nista se ne prijavljuje...prije cure jesu radi povrata poreza.
> 
> Koliko znam taj puregon pen jednom kupis i poslije samo ampulu promjenis kad potrosis dozu...neka me isprave cure ako grijesim.
> 
> A za informaciju pa koga zanima tocne cijene iz brezica.
> Sa racuna od frendice koja je bila u prvom mjesecu u postupku.
> 
> Cetrotide 38,64 €
> Gonal f pen 300 i.j. 103,32 €
> ...


U Sloveniju se definitivno isplati otici.
Da ne pisem opet evo u postu gore sam sve napisala i kako sam dobila informaciju cijene se nisu mijenjale .

Na stranicama ispred imate i cijene puregona pa koga zanima skicnite  :Wink:

----------


## klamerica

> Čini mi se da su to niže cijene jel?
> 
> Ja sam sad bila u HZZO postupku, idući budem plaćala pa sam počela razmišljati jel mi se isplati u Sloveniju po lijekove (blizu mi je). Sviđa mi se ideja Pena, njime sam oduševljena.


Je, jeftinije je definitivno nego u ljekarni. Sad vidim post od LareLane. Ne stoji ni Slovenija lose sa cijenama. 
A sto se tice Pena, slazem se da je dobra stvar. Meni se osim toga sto je jednostavniji za koristenje, dopalo i to sto je igla tanja od Decapeptyilove. Manje boli, skoro nisam niti osjetila pikicu.

----------


## Vrci

Pa onda mi Beta ispadne isto kao Slovenija, minus putni troškovi i tečaj jel  :Smile:  

Ja ne volim Menopure, onu tekućinu u ampuli otvarati, i to što nema svoje šprice i igle (kao Gonal). Al vidjet ću što bude dr ovaj puta preporučila (prvi puta nakon 4 godine idem u punu stimulaciju)

----------


## fuksija

U ljekarni Filipović u Zagorskoj imaju lijekove kad god sam isla, ne treba narucivati, ali za svaku sigurnost tko zeli neka nazove i raspita se..
U Slo sam isla po Puregon i Orgalutran i isplati se..a za Elonvu mi se nije isplatilo..
Ja inace idem kod Podobnika na ivf i tamo imaju lijekova, ali skupo mi je..
Evo neke cijene kad sam ja usporedivala prije koji mjesec 
Podobnik:
Puregon 900= 2600kn
Puregon 300= 950kn
Orgalutran 1 amp= 320kn
Zagorska- Filipović:
Puregon 900= 2616 -5% na gotovinu=2485kn
Puregon 300= 872kn
Orgalutran 1 amp= 310kn -5%=295kn
Ovitrelle 1 amp=260kn
Brevactide 1500IU= 80kn
Brevactide 5000IU= 146kn
Farmacia Sv.Duh:
Puregon 900= 2525kn
Puregon 300= 895kn
Orgalutran= 337kn
Brežice- Črnelčeva:
Puregon 900=318€ (2448kn), kasnije je bilo 209€ (1609kn)
Puregon 300=71€ (545kn)
Orgalutran = 40€ (307kn)

----------


## LaraLana

> Pa onda mi Beta ispadne isto kao Slovenija, minus putni troškovi i tečaj jel  
> 
> Ja ne volim Menopure, onu tekućinu u ampuli otvarati, i to što nema svoje šprice i igle (kao Gonal). Al vidjet ću što bude dr ovaj puta preporučila (prvi puta nakon 4 godine idem u punu stimulaciju)


Da tebi je onda Beta jeftinija jer si njihov pacijent i cijena je niza.

----------


## LaraLana

*Fuksija* a u drugoj ljekarni u slo je Puregon 900 iu 210 €.
U ljekarna Trnje.

Zbilja velika razlika u cijeni....svasta :/

----------


## NinaDrv

Evo svježih informacija iz Madžarske. 
Puregon 300 cijena:33258 forinti 1 ampulla.
Puregon 600:  65476 forinti 1 ampulla
Orgalutran:  11140 forinti 1 ampulla
Pregnyl 5000 :2689 1 ampulla
Choragon 5000:21560: 3 ampulla
Treba naruciti sve.
100 forinti je 2,42 kune.

----------


## AMA

Zna li itko koja je cijena Femare i kako se ona koristi tj. koliko se može potrošiti u postupku?

----------


## Vrci

Ne znam za cijenu jer je meni soc.gin pisala. Al ima 30 tableta u paketu i koristi se kao klomici. Ja sam pila 5 dana po 2.

----------


## Vrci

Ima netko kontakt ljekarne iz Brežica (po mogućnosti mail), trebam Puregon pen i Cetrotide, pa da ih pitam za postupak naručivanja/kupnje

----------


## sanjka

http://www.lekarna-brezice.si/lekarna-trnje.php

Evo ovdje imas sve poslovnice pa probaj.
Meni nisu na mail odgovarali pa sam zvala.

----------


## NinaDrv

> Ima netko kontakt ljekarne iz Brežica (po mogućnosti mail), trebam Puregon pen i Cetrotide, pa da ih pitam za postupak naručivanja/kupnje


Imaš 2 pp  :Smile:

----------


## NelaR

Pozdrav!
Dalitko zna isplati li se kupovati ljekove u Bosni ili Srbiji? 
Treba mi Elonva 150 i Orgalutran!

----------


## sanjka

> Pozdrav!
> Dalitko zna isplati li se kupovati ljekove u Bosni ili Srbiji? 
> Treba mi Elonva 150 i Orgalutran!


Nela pa Elonva je puno jeftinija u Slo vec u Hr.

Za Srbiju sam kontaktirala ja osobno jednu ljekarnu i Gonal f (jer mene je to zanimalo) je bio mozda za nepuna 2 eura jeftiniji vec u Hr.

Za Bosnu ti ne znam nis reci.

Najbolje je mozda da ipak nazoves sama pa direktno pitas ili posaljes mail u par ljekarni jer nisam nasla ovdje da je itko ista pisao za Srbiju i Bosnu.

----------


## Vlattka

NelaR, kad pitaš za Srbiju, pretpostavljam da bi išla u Bogojevo gdje ljudi iz naših krajeva najčešće šopingiraju. Oni ti imaju ljekarnu Zlatni Lav, možeš im poslati poruku na Fejsu, pa ti jave imaju li nečega i kolika je cijena. Neke stvari su puno jeftinije, neke koštaju isto. Ista stvar ti je i s Bosnom, ja sam nekoliko puta pitala za neke lijekove u Orašju pa je cijena bila slična.

----------


## NelaR

evo dobila mail iz Lava i Elonva 150 oko 4000kn a orgalutran oko 300kn dakle to se ne isplati

----------


## NelaR

> Nela pa Elonva je puno jeftinija u Slo vec u Hr.
> 
> Za Srbiju sam kontaktirala ja osobno jednu ljekarnu i Gonal f (jer mene je to zanimalo) je bio mozda za nepuna 2 eura jeftiniji vec u Hr.
> 
> Za Bosnu ti ne znam nis reci.
> 
> Najbolje je mozda da ipak nazoves sama pa direktno pitas ili posaljes mail u par ljekarni jer nisam nasla ovdje da je itko ista pisao za Srbiju i Bosnu.


koliko je elonva jeftinija u Sloveniji? Jer nama Slovenija nije bluzu a u NA mi je 3100kn

----------


## pak

> koliko je elonva jeftinija u Sloveniji? Jer nama Slovenija nije bluzu a u NA mi je 3100kn


Ja sam ju platila 362 eura početkom prošle godine.

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## sanjka

> Samo da vam javim da je Elonva 150, u Brežicama 303 eura, a u ljekarni Pablo negdje oko 4 450 kn, što znači duplo skuplje. Mi za razliku od 300 eura možemo kupiti sve ostale lijekove.


Evo ovdje je pcelica stavila cijenu.
Razlikuje se i u Slo od ljekarne do ljekarne.
Brezice ljekarna je daleko najjeftinija.

----------


## sanjka

> Cijena elonve u Ilirskoj - 386 €
> orgalutran 38€


A ovo je cijena u Hr.

*pak* ti si bas skupo platila  :Sad:  
Bas su bezobrazni!!!
To je skoro kao i u hr

----------


## sanjka

Najbolje ih je kontaktirati, stavila sam vec link par postova iznad.
A na stranici ispred isto tako ima dosta informacija o cijenama.

----------


## Vrci

Meni se čini da su se cijene nekih lijekova u Slo mijenjale .... Piše tu da je Puregon (900) 300 eura, a sad je 210 otprilike. Treba friško pitati

----------


## sanjka

> Meni se čini da su se cijene nekih lijekova u Slo mijenjale .... Piše tu da je Puregon (900) 300 eura, a sad je 210 otprilike. Treba friško pitati


Mislim prije da je fuksija krivo skuzila cijenu ili su ovi iz ljekarne krivo rekli jer se i iz postova prije vidi da je bio oko 200 €.

Sigurno nije pojeftinio za oko 90/100 € :/

----------


## sanjka

> Update cijene lijekova u Brežicama..
> muž zvao danas i izgleda da su spustili cijenu puregon pena i to znatno..
> prije dva dana je puregon pen 900 IU bio 320 € a sad je 209 €


Ovo je fuksijin post iz 02/2015.

----------


## sanjka

> Evo ovdje je pcelica stavila cijenu.
> Razlikuje se i u Slo od ljekarne do ljekarne.
> Brezice ljekarna je daleko najjeftinija.


Ovo sam mislila na ljekarnu u Tridinova ulica kod Lidla.

----------


## Vrci

Koliko sam ja zadnje čula, obje ljekarne u Brežicama imaju podjednake cijene, euro simo-tamo

----------


## sanjka

> Koliko sam ja zadnje čula, obje ljekarne u Brežicama imaju podjednake cijene, euro simo-tamo


Kad vec gledamo di nam je jeftinije pa na 4, 5 pakiranja lijekova je 4, 5 eura pa zasto i to nebi ustedila ako mogu....pa bar za dvije kave ili bilo sto drugo. Bar ja tak razmisljam.

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam sad narucila puregon 900 i 300 i cetrotide u ljekarni trnje u brezicama, napisem cijene u srijedu.

----------


## sanjka

> Ja sam sad narucila puregon 900 i 300 i cetrotide u ljekarni trnje u brezicama, napisem cijene u srijedu.


Danas rade ili si samo mail poslala??

Jel imas pen za puregon?

----------


## Vrci

Bila sam jucer kod njih. Meni je to za cas. Usput i malom jeftinije kupila beta glukan [emoji38]

Uglavnom,oni sutra ne rade,u utorak zena naruci i u srijedu mi dode. Uzela je moj privatni recept,dala sam polog i to je to. Nisam pitala unaprijed za cijene jer okvirno znam,a bila je uzas guzva u ljekarni i malac mi radio nered :D

E na mail mi nisu uopce odgovorili.

Pen cu dobiti na posudbu od poznanice koja ga ima

----------


## sanjka

> Bila sam jucer kod njih. Meni je to za cas. Usput i malom jeftinije kupila beta glukan [emoji38]
> 
> Uglavnom,oni sutra ne rade,u utorak zena naruci i u srijedu mi dode. Uzela je moj privatni recept,dala sam polog i to je to. Nisam pitala unaprijed za cijene jer okvirno znam,a bila je uzas guzva u ljekarni i malac mi radio nered :D
> 
> E na mail mi nisu uopce odgovorili.
> 
> Pen cu dobiti na posudbu od poznanice koja ga ima


Da da znam pa te zbog tog i pitam.

Ni meni nikada na mail nisu odgovarali.
I isto tako sam na privatni recept lijekove uzimala i morala ostaviti polog. Isla sam starom cestom da izbjegnem placanja.

Tamo je uvijek guzva i cini mi se da im je radno vrijeme radnim danima do 16 ili 17 h.

----------


## Vrci

Do 16 radnim danom, do 12 subotom. 

I ostatak lijekova je tamo jeftiniji, koliko sam gledala mustelu i druge stvari. Valjda zbog razlike u pdv-u na lijekove. I manjoj marži

----------


## NelaR

> Ja sam ju platila 362 eura početkom prošle godine.
> 
> Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk


e da, ako mi je u NA 3100kn, ne isplati mi se praviti 600-700km, izgubiti dan i potrositi 600kn na gorivo da bi ju kupila za 2600kn.  :Sad:

----------


## pak

> A ovo je cijena u Hr.
> 
> *pak* ti si bas skupo platila  
> Bas su bezobrazni!!!
> To je skoro kao i u hr


Cijene koje je bubicazubica navela odnose se na Ilirsku Bistricu Slo. Meni je ispalo jeftijine nego nju na kraju ali to su cijene od prije godinu dana. U svakom slucaju bilo je jeftinije nego u Hr, e sada treba uracunati i cijenu puta do Slo pa vidjeti koliko se isplati. Nama je na 45 min od doma Kopar, tako da je to zanemarivo.

----------


## pak

> e da, ako mi je u NA 3100kn, ne isplati mi se praviti 600-700km, izgubiti dan i potrositi 600kn na gorivo da bi ju kupila za 2600kn.


NelaR tebi se definitivno ne isplati ici u Slo.

----------


## NelaR

> Ima li netko informaciju o cijeni lijekova u Mađarskoj? 
> Zanima me Puregon, Orgalutran i Brevactid.


Bas sam slala mailove u neke ljekarne u Mađarskoj i jedna nema ni Orgalutran ni Elonvu a druga ima samo Orgalutran i to po cijeni oko 300kn koliko je i kod nas.

----------


## NelaR

evo danas dobila mail iz ljekarne iz Brezica:

Spoštovani!

Cena zdravil je:
ORGALUTRAN - 39 EUR
ELONVA 150 – 365 EUR

Za naročilo zdravila morate v lekarno prinesti polog in potem zdravila osebno prevzeti v lekarni.

Lep pozdrav,
Maja Žibert Mržljak, mag.farm.
 Lekarna Brezice in SIQ ISO-9001 Q-1924 - logo.dib

----------


## Vrci

Ljekarna Trnje, Brežice, od danas

Puregon 300 - 71,46 eura
Puregon 900 - 209,12 eura
Cetrotide - 38,64 eura

Prepisano s računa

----------


## sanjka

> Ljekarna Trnje, Brežice, od danas
> 
> Puregon 300 - 71,46 eura
> Puregon 900 - 209,12 eura
> Cetrotide - 38,64 eura
> 
> Prepisano s računa


Super Vrci.
Znaci cijena Cetrotide je ostala ista jos davno je Lara isto tako prepisala s racuna.

----------


## sanjka

> evo danas dobila mail iz ljekarne iz Brezica:
> 
> Spoštovani!
> 
> Cena zdravil je:
> ORGALUTRAN - 39 EUR
> ELONVA 150 – 365 EUR
> 
> Za naročilo zdravila morate v lekarno prinesti polog in potem zdravila osebno prevzeti v lekarni.
> ...


Nela iz koje je ovo tocno ljekarne??

Jer i kod njih kao i kod nas u Hr variraju cijene iz ljekarne u ljekarnu.

----------


## NelaR

> Nela iz koje je ovo tocno ljekarne??
> 
> Jer i kod njih kao i kod nas u Hr variraju cijene iz ljekarne u ljekarnu.


Baš lekarna Brežice


Lekarna BREŽICE, Černelčeva cesta 8, SI - 8250 Brežice
t: +386(0)7/4994-735
f: +386(0)7/4994-737

----------


## suncokret19

Cure, kako se otprilike kreće cijena decapeptyla?

----------


## Vrci

Da li se kod nas može kupiti gonal za pen, ali u pakiranju koje nema pen?
Znam da postoje ampule pojedinačne, te lijek+pen. Ali kad već imam pen, jel mi to što pomaže?

----------


## Tiki1

Pozdrav
Da li je netko išao u postupak u privatnu polikliniku,a lijekove trazio svog ginekologa na recept - moze li se to uopce?

----------


## Inesz

Tiki1, dobro došla na forum.
Ginekolog ti na recept može izdati samo neke lijekove npr. klomifen i letrozol, utrogestan, estrofem..

Injekcije gonadotropina liječnik ginekolog u primarnoj praksi ne može napisati na recept. To su lijekovi koji se izdaju samo u bolnicama.

----------


## Sonja29

Curke ispala sam iz stosa sa nazivima i cjenama. Trebam nabaviti menopur,merional (vise se ne proizvodi) i ovitrel stopericu ili njihovu zamjenu. Ako znate gdje su najpovoljniji za kupiti?

----------


## malena2

Cure
Zanima me gdje u splitu u kojoj ljekarni i po kojoj cijeni kupit ove lijekove
Puregon 900IU
Orgalutran 0,25
Brevactide 5000IU
Hvala!

----------


## Libra

Cure jel zna netko koja je cijena Ovaleap i Bemfole?
Dal je netko mozda kupovao u ljekarni Filipovic?

----------


## kameleon

ja sam Ovaleap OD 900 ui platila 2,395,00 kn u ljekarni Pablo, Ilica191,Zgb
za Bemfole ti ne znam..

----------


## maritas

Slobodno zovi ljekarne i pitaj. I u jednoj i drugoj su jako ljubazni. Pitaj i za popust na gotovinu.

----------


## Libra

Ok. Cure hvala vam  :Smile:

----------


## Libra

Zvala sam Filipovic ljekarnu. 
*Ovaleap 900* za gotovinu 2185 kn.
*Bemfola 300* za gotovinu 685 kn.
Bemfolu i imaju samo od 300.

----------


## Antonija Mia

dancek...dali je koja kupila u ceskoj heparin 0,4 ako je koja je cijena,hvala

----------


## Petra800

Kupili sve u ljekarni Filipovic na Radnickoj cesti. Lijekovi stigli za par sati... samo nazvali prije i rezervirali sve na 016187729. Gonal, ovitrel

----------


## Antonija Mia

Evo da sama odgovorim na pitanje gore navedeno....clexan 0,4 za 2 kutije 62 eura a u zg sam platila 2 66kn ..ipak sam usparala 220kn :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Zna li netko cijene lijekova u Srbiji ili Bosni? Jel sta jeftinije neg kod nas? 
Trebao bi mi Puregon

----------


## muzicarka

Cao curke. Uskoro cu u postupak. Zanima me gdje su Gonali najpovoljniji za kupiti. Svaka kunica nam je bitna ☺

----------


## Alondra

Da malo podignem temu  :Smile:  pripremam se za postupak u pragu i mislila sam traziti puregon jer sam na njemu imala najbolju reakciju. Sad me zanima ako se doktor slozi gdje bih i kako mogla nabaviti puregon pen, pogotovo ako neko ima info i za srbiju i bosnu jer imam poznanstva  :Smile:  ja sam do sada dobivala taj lijek u klinici u slo gdje sam radila vto i vracala pen nakon upotrebe. Naravno ako neko zna i cijene... hvala unaprijed!

----------

